# Haunted bottle pontil



## medbotls (Jun 29, 2013)

Here's the base.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 29, 2013)

I see it!  a strange  apparition!Maybe its the bottle blower him self.


----------



## epackage (Jun 29, 2013)

When I turn it 90 degrees to the right I see a crazy baseball player with a chainsaw in his right hand ready to kill...


----------



## medbotls (Jun 29, 2013)

Gee, I don't know HOW I missed the other denizens of the bottle.  The only one that I saw was the "bubble face" in the original post.


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 29, 2013)

Talk about scary..............somebody call an exorcist!!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> Talk about scary..............somebody call an exorcist!!!!!


 

 You Rang????


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> Talk about scary..............somebody call an exorcist!!!!!


 
 your Pic didn't show up Paul,what was it


----------

